# Offset smoker question



## Three B's (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ve been using a Smoke Hollow 44” propane for about 6 years now and honestly can’t complain but the more I smoke the more I want to try something new and challenging and I’d like to move away from the vertical smoker.  I would love to get a Lang 48 Deluxe as smoking sides is one of my favorite things to kick the party up a notch.  The problem there is the price for the unknown.  Is it worth buying something like an Oklahoma Joe just to try the offset and see how it is or should I not  waste the time?


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 30, 2020)

I've been using a CharGriller "Competition Pro" from Home Depot ($299) for 3 yrs now and  and am very happy with it. The Oklahoma Joe has a bigger firebox though.
You may want to try a "cheaper" offset to see if you care for the extra work of a stick burner, but then you'd have to get rid of it if you want to upgrade.
Your call :-)


----------



## Bytor (Mar 30, 2020)

I have had my Chargriller 5050, with SFB for 6 years now.  I really like it a lot.  I had to do some mods to it to get better temp control, but aside from that, just keeping an eye on the fire every couple of hours is about it.  I did notice in colder weather, it's harder to keep the temp, maybe it's just me but keeping 225-250 seemed frustating.  I never had a bad smoke though.  I ended up getting a pellet smoker that I use mainly in cold times, or when I cant be around to tend to the fire.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 30, 2020)

I used a Brinkman Smoke-n- Pit Pro for a good many years and loved it.  I think the OJ's are a tad bit stouter than what I had so you should enjoy it.  IF it were me, and it isn't, I would go for something  much larger and heavier from the get-go (coulda shoulda woulda).  Today,that would be  the Lang or Yoder.  Who knows, you might just decide the OJ is all you need! I went electric as age set in and I tired of tending the fire. Still enjoy the Q,  just don't have to tend to a fire.


----------



## Alphonse (Mar 30, 2020)

Offsets require a lot of fire tending.   To keep the smoke in the good "gray blue" zone, you keep a flame going at all times.  Smouldering wood is a bad thing and gives off bad smoke.  Flaming wood gives off good smoke and heat.  All that said, if you don't really enjoy poking a fire and adding splits every little bit, an offset is not the way to fly.   They really do require a lot of work.   I use one often and I use it on days when I can devote the day to it otherwise I pull out the pellet grill or kamado with a FireBoard on it. 

You may want to look for a used pit and kick the tires a bit before you spend the money on a more expensive pit like a Lang.   Other option is to buy a used Lang and you find out it isn't for you, then you sell it and get your money back if you didn't overpay for it.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 30, 2020)

Good advise there from 

 Alphonse
, you could do a lot worse. Like everything in life it seems, you will most often get what you pay for. Smoking gear is much like that of fishing gear, start off with cheap and want to upgrade, you'll find you've thrown some money away. At your age I'd commit to getting something of good quality and learn to master it if you can afford it, it could last you a lifetime. RAY


----------



## seenred (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello, Three B's,

You're getting excellent advice from the guys.  There's a lot of merit in suggesting you consider buying something a little more economical to begin with in the stick burner category, just to "kick the tires" as Alphonse says...to see if you'll enjoy the art, skill, and labor involved in fire management and temperature control of a stick burner. 

Just to play Devil's Advocate...I'll make the argument for the other side of the coin.  There is also merit in the "Buy Once, Cry Once" approach.  I've been guilty myself in the past of trying to save money and buy on the cheap, only to end up with buyer's remorse...and eventually spending more money on what I wished I'd bought the first time.  Let's say you buy one of the big-box store offset smokers mentioned above, and you find that you really enjoy poking and tending the fire, and get fairly competent at controlling the temperature.  Chances are fair that pretty soon, you'll decide you're ready to graduate up to that Lang, and you'll end up spending the extra money on the pit you really wanted in the first place. 

Just more food for thought.  Of course, when it comes right down to it, you're the guy who has to sign the check, so you gotta do what's best for your needs and budget...but ain't shopping, comparing, and deciding half the fun??  

Happy Shopping, and Good luck!

Red


----------



## Three B's (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for all of the great advice!  I went with a propane smoker first because I wanted something that required effort, attention, and a great excuse to drink beer and watch the smoke roll!  I really like the idea of the offset being that next level up in terms of a challenge but I was concerned if going for a less expensive model first would be a bad representation.   

seenred is right, researching all of the different options has been a lot of fun and I'm finding new companies that I never knew existed so who knows which one I'll end up with.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 31, 2020)

Three B's said:


> Thanks for all of the great advice!  I went with a propane smoker first because I wanted something that required effort, attention, and a great excuse to drink beer and watch the smoke roll!  I really like the idea of the offset being that next level up in terms of a challenge but I was concerned if going for a less expensive model first would be a bad representation.
> 
> seenred is right, researching all of the different options has been a lot of fun and I'm finding new companies that I never knew existed so who knows which one I'll end up with.


Take your time...


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 31, 2020)

You wouldn't regret getting a Lang, They put out excellent Q.
Love my 84D


----------



## ozzz (Apr 21, 2020)

I love my offset. It does require a lot of time tending to the fire. But I love to poke at the fire and drink beer while I am doing BBQ. Take your time do some research on different brands in your area. Good Luck


----------



## sacedbysapp (Apr 22, 2020)

A cheap Lowe’s offset will make or break you. That how I started, but a Lang will be nite and day difference in fire management. But if u don’t have DRY seasoned wood it won’t matter what ur cooking on. Look what’s forsale on CL or Facebook markets place for used Lang, also Lang user Facebook page.


----------



## D.W. (Apr 28, 2020)

I started on a smoke hollow 4 in 1 about 7 years ago. I wasn't much of a Q'er then, just propane. Once I experienced offset smoking, I was all in.  It takes a lot of time and practice to get use to, but once the addiction had taken over after 3 years of continual use, I upgraded to a Yoder offset stick burner - have not had a bad cook on it. Couldn't be happier. To me it's the most rewarding form of smoking/q'ing, and if you are passionate about the food and what you serve to friends and family, it is worth every penny.


----------

